# Question about tire noise



## katwoman (Jan 22, 2005)

I bought my 2004 Nissan 350Z in Nov of 03. It had 8 miles on it. I loved it. 11000 miles later it sounds like I have snow tires on it. The noise it bad and neither the dealer nor Nissan will replace the tires. Has anyone out there in Nissanluver land had their tires replaced by Nissan on a 2004 Z??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont own a 350z, but i can tell you that as tires start to lose tread, they start to become noisy....of course a dealer will not replace them because they will be basically giving you a brand new pair of tires(not smart on their behalf).


----------



## katwoman (Jan 22, 2005)

*warrenty*



cHoPs said:


> i dont own a 350z, but i can tell you that as tires start to lose tread, they start to become noisy....of course a dealer will not replace them because they will be basically giving you a brand new pair of tires(not smart on their behalf).


The tires that come on the Z are rated to run 30K. One would think that tires that cost $300 each would last longer than 6 months


----------



## Shadow Z (Jan 20, 2005)

i know the 2003 had serious camber issues. and that they fixed the 03's for free and they corrected the problem for 04's. You should rotate your tires.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Shadow Z said:


> i know the 2003 had serious camber issues. and that they fixed the 03's for free and they corrected the problem for 04's. You should rotate your tires.


They didn't fix the tire feathering problem. Your experiencing tire feathering if your dealer will not replace the tires then call Nissan North America and they will have the dealer replace the tires for free. You can't rotate the tires on the 350Z.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> of course a dealer will not replace them because they will be basically giving you a brand new pair of tires(not smart on their behalf).


They will...they are giving out new tires because of the tire feathering issues they are having.


----------



## katwoman (Jan 22, 2005)

Actually Nissan is not giving out new tires for the 2004. The recall is only on the 2003s. I have been talking with Nissan since August 04 in an attempt to get them to replace my loud tires. They keep passing the buck to someone else, telling me that someone will call me back and then no one does. It has been a very difficult and disappointing time for me and my Z (that sounds like a semi with snow tires on it). The front tires were switched in August as the tires cannot be rotated since the front tires are a different size from the back ones. That helps just a bit but apparently once they start making noise the only way to fix it is with new tires.
I have reported Nissan to the Feds and to JD Powers over this tire issue.
Last month I had just about given up on getting them replaced and I wrote a nice letter to the general manager at the dealership where I purchased my car sending him the 3 pages of details of my struggle to get Nissian or his dealership to replace them. I copy and pasted his comments from the dealership website about customer satisfaction into my letter. Lo and behold... the very nice man called back and my new tires have been ordered with apologies all around. The moral to this story is ... persistance pays and so does keeping very good documentation.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They have been replacing some 04s too.


----------



## 2004-350Z-Owner (May 7, 2005)

*350Z Tire Feathering*

I am also experiencing the Tire Feathering problem with my 2004 350Z. I have 9000 miles on the car and was told by the salesman when I bought the car that the problem had been fixed. (why didn't someone tell me not to trust a car salesman - duh). Anyway, I called Nissan Consumer Complaints dept. and am awaiting a call back from them. In the meantime, my dealer will not replace the tires for free but told me that they would do a free front end alignment if I buy new tires. Also, I started filling out the paperwork for the New Jersey Lemon Law, which I have successfully used in the past against Chevrolet.

As others will tell you, I love my 350Z but I am really upset that they won't admit to the problem continuing with the 2004 models.

By the way, I noticed when I first got the car (537 miles) that it seemed to pull to the right a little and they said that it didn't exists. I also brought the car back a second time (6610 miles) for pressure loss in the tires which they said didn't exists but might be due possibly to cold weather.


----------



## katwoman (Jan 22, 2005)

*Tire problems*

I actually got my problem taken care of finally. The dealership where I purchased my car is large and has multiple locations. I researched the company, found out who the general manager was. I pulled some information off of their website that boasted about their quality and customer service blah blah blah. I wrote a very professional non threatening letter detailing my long histroy of struggleing to get this corrected and how his service department freq failed to call me back and follow up. I had kept a log of all calls made to both Nissan and the dealership so I sent that 2 frustrating page as well. I also copied and pasted the boasts from the website about quality and customer service in my letter. He called me the day I got my letter and said he would make a call to Nissan and try and remedy the situation. In 2 weeks I had new tires and a new front end alignment, car wash and a full tank of gas with a "sorry this has been so much trouble for you" He said that there was a prob with the cradle of the Nissan and there would be a recall eventually to fix them all. He further shared that Nissan was giving the cold shoulder to the customers to avoid puting the tires on because when the recall occurs they will have to do it again.
So the moral to this story is keep on trying, keep notes and keep going up the ladder to get your problem resolved
Now my car drives great and nooooooo tire noise! I am so happy!


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2005)

*Tire Problems with 03 and 04 350Z*

Hello Good People,
I just want to add a few comments about the tire problems with the 350Z. I purchased mine..brand new, in March 04 and from the beginning of my intro to the service dept. they insisted I get it in for "tire rotation" somewhere around 7000mi. That seemed pretty early for these expensive tires. A friend happened to see on the local news just this week (NJ) that there is a class action lawsuit against Nissan by Z owners because there is a defect in the alignment part or parts and it cannot be corrected or replaced! This defect causes premature wear, feathering, etc. and excessive noise (snow tire sound) and the tires have to be replaced more often. This is for the majority of 03 and 04 Zs. I was horrified! Sure enough, the local paper ran the story. I also did an internet search and lo and behold...there are sites where you can sign up and become part of the class action suit. 
You (we) can even be covered by the Lemon Law if you fit the parameters.
They offer to rotate the tires to 'hide' the problem. I am so disappointed with Nissan. Anyway, for you Z owners, keep an eye on your front tires, because from what I read this problem is not going to go away.


----------



## 2004-350Z-Owner (May 7, 2005)

*350Z Front Tires Replaced by Dealer Today*

I previously was told by the dealer that I would have to pay for the new tires after driving my 2004 350Z 9000 miles. I called Nissan Consumer affairs and they called the dealer and told them they would replace the fron tires and cover the cost as well as the alignment. 

I got the car back tonight and noticed the the total-toe spec after the alignment was 0.09, whereas when I got home I re-read the Technical Service Bulletin for the 2003 (page 18), it called for 
0 degrees (minimum), 
0.1 degree (nominal) and 
0.2 degree (maximum - preferred setting*). 

What I don't understand is is the asterisk. The paragraph reads: The preferred setting is 0.2 degrees with no variation (i.e. 0 degrees plus or minus). But then it goes on to say: Once the final adjustment is done, it is important that there is no "toe out". 

Suffice it to say, I will be contacting the Dealer tomorow. Stay tuned!

Also, I will still be pursuing the NJ Lemon Law. And I did contact that Class-action Law group and they said I/we did have a case and they would fight it for me at no charge to me (should I believe them?).


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2005)

*Tires & Lemon Law*

I'm glad you don't have to pay for the tires and alignment. No new
car owner should have to with so few miles on a car...any car.

I don't understand all the tech specs you shared so maybe someone else 
will be able to answer your question.

I'll assume your in Jersey if you are pursuing the Lemon Law. Yes, believe them if they say you won't be charged! It will be Nissan's financial obligation once they prove it is a lemon and a portion of the lawsuit payout will go to the attorneys who presented the case. Good luck!


----------



## 2004-350Z-Owner (May 7, 2005)

*Tires and Lemon Law*

Robin,

Thanks for the reply. I decided to pursue the NJ Lemon Law without the lawyers help. I spoke to the NJ LL and they said to send a registered mail to Nissan in Somerset NJ; this was on 5-20 and I haven't heard back yet. Based on the NJ LL, they have 10 days to reply...I'll keep you informed...

p.s. after the tires were replaced, the dealer said that they would align it again at no cost to the Technical Service Bulletin's specifications. Since the car doesn't handle as well with the tires replaced, and there seems to be vibrations in the steering wheel, and the car pulls to the right especially with every "small" bump in the road; I decided before I give them the 3rd attempt to fix the same problem, I would do it based on the NJ Lemon Law recommendations...wish me luck...has anyone had this problem with the 2005 350Z?


----------

